# Авиация > Литература >  Вышел История Авиации №39

## Вован22

В номере:

*«Старый „костыль“ Люфтваффе» (продолжение)* 

*«"Дон" Джентиль»* – статья о лучшем американском асе 8-х ВВС Доминика Джентиля времён Второй Мировой войны. 

*«Английские истребители для советских крейсеров»* – статья об опыте применения колёсных истребителей с катапульт советских крейсеров на завершающем этапе Великой Отечественной войны и связанных с этим планах.

*«Небо Вьетнама»* (продолжение) – в новой части работы, посвящённой использованию военно-воздушных сил и войск ПВО в войне в Индокитае в период с 1965 по 1973 год, рассказывается о начале использования в Индокитае американской морской палубной авиации, даётся характеристика Южновьетнамского ТВД, рассматриваются новые причины эскалации конфликта в Индокитае, возникшие в начале 60-х годов, рассматривается эволюция вооружённых сил Южного Вьетнама и его ВВС в это время и роль американской помощи в этом процессе.

*«Брошенный меч империи»* (продолжение) – в данной части статьи о создании выдающегося английского сверхзвукового разведчика-бомбардировщика TSR.2 рассматриваются причины отказа от его покупки правительством Австралии, подробно рассмотрен процесс лётных испытаний TSR.2 и достигнутые результаты, а также причины, повлёкшие в 1965 году закрытие этой программы.

*«МиГ-23 – что было в сухом остатке?» (продолжение)* – в продолжении рассказа о советском фронтовом истребителе 3-го поколения МиГ-23 повествуется о росте его боевых возможностей после появления модификации МиГ-23М, а также о его сравнительных испытаниях с американским лёгким тактическим истребителем F-5E, которые проводились в НИИ ВВС в 1975-1976 годах.

*«Небо „нэзалэжной“ Нэньки» (продолжение)* – в данной части статьи рассматривается состояние ВВС Украины, в котором они находились в самом начале конфликта на Донбассе весной 2014 года.

*«MиГ-35. „Быть или не быть – вот в чём вопрос“!..» (начало)* – в статье полемического характера рассматривается вопрос о ценности нового легкого фронтового истребителя МиГ-35 для ВВС России с различных точек зрения.

----------


## Red307

И где это можно найти (скачать, купить)?

----------


## FLOGGER

Здесь Вышел "История авиации" №38 я уже задавал этот вопрос. Боюсь, что ответ будет такой же.

----------


## MAX

LitRes:

----------


## Red307

Между выпусками больше года прошло?

П.с. Вопрос Владимиру:
Когда продолжите про противостояние разведчиков НАТО и советских истребителей? А то мы на том бое между мигами и пантерами застряли

----------


## Grisha_12

«Небо „нэзалэжной“ Нэньки» (продолжение) - жаль, что журнал скатился до уровня ... . Когда-то был автором пары статей у тов. Булаха.

----------


## Pit

> «Небо „нэзалэжной“ Нэньки» (продолжение) - жаль, что журнал скатился до уровня ... . Когда-то был автором пары статей у тов. Булаха.


В качестве автора этой статьи числится сам Булах. А он всегда страдал излишней эмоциональностью в суждениях и описаниях событий. Эта статья - не исключение. Набор достаточно интересных, но специально отобранных фактов (без особой проверки - купив один из первых номеров интереса ради просуммировал количество "поставленных" за бугор Ми-24 и с удивлением обнаружил, что поставлено больше, чем досталось от СССР!) в купе с громкими заявлениями и совершенно закономерный результат - на научную статью не тянет от слова совсем, но "пипл хавает". 
История из серии "не нравится? - не покупайте!".
Я купил. Но не ради этой статьи.
З.Ы. ИМХО главная проблема этого журнала (главного редактора) - неизбывная любовь к растягиванию статей на десяток номеров, что усугубляется явно не чрезмерной периодичностью издания. В итоге к середине повествования тупо забываешь не только, с чего всё начиналось, но и о чём вообще эта статья. Вот и в этом номере с большим интересом почитал новую редакцию взгляда на историю испытаний F-5 в CCCР и полученные при этом выводы. И графический материал именно к этому фрагменту подобран отлично! Но вопрос о том, каким боком всё это относится к истории развития МиГ-23, в размазанную на много лет монографию о котором сей эпизод вставлен, остался немного за кадром  :Confused:

----------


## Вован22

> Между выпусками больше года прошло?
> 
> П.с. Вопрос Владимиру:
> Когда продолжите про противостояние разведчиков НАТО и советских истребителей? А то мы на том бое между мигами и пантерами застряли


Будет со временем по свободнее, сразу продолжу. Не ранее третьей декады ноября.

----------


## Вован22

> Вот и в этом номере с большим интересом почитал новую редакцию взгляда на историю испытаний F-5 в CCCР и полученные при этом выводы. И графический материал именно к этому фрагменту подобран отлично! Но вопрос о том, каким боком всё это относится к истории развития МиГ-23, в размазанную на много лет монографию о котором сей эпизод вставлен, остался немного за кадром


1. Новая редакция взгляда на историю испытаний F-5 в СССР, это на мой взгляд, натягивание конспирологии на эту тему и попытка "лягнуть" отечественную военную науку на ровном месте. В прочем, учитывая то время, когда вышли первые статьи по этой теме у Марковского, в этом нет ничего неожиданного. 
Во вторых:
Испытания F-5 имели самое прямое отношение к совершенствованию МиГ-23М.( а значит и к истории его развития)

----------


## Pit

> Новая редакция взгляда на историю испытаний F-5 в СССР, это на мой взгляд, натягивание конспирологии на эту тему и попытка "лягнуть" отечественную военную науку на ровном месте.


С отечественной авиационной наукой, хоть и не военной, а гражданской, мне доводилось сталкиваться не раз. И каждый раз от этого столкновения оставалось два впечатления: восхищение от знаний и умения применять оные знаний на практике и безмерное удивление от оторванности оной науки от реальной авиационной жизни. 
Так что в кои-то веки и даже с некоторым удивлением для себя, я склонен согласиться с Булахом - возможно его точка зрения на описанный эпизод не лишена смысла...
Но сути сказанного выше это никоим образом не меняет.

----------


## Вован22

> С отечественной авиационной наукой, хоть и не военной, а гражданской, мне доводилось сталкиваться не раз. И каждый раз от этого столкновения оставалось два впечатления: восхищение от знаний и умения применять оные знаний на практике и безмерное удивление от оторванности оной науки от реальной авиационной жизни. 
> Так что в кои-то веки и даже с некоторым удивлением для себя, я склонен согласиться с Булахом - возможно его точка зрения на описанный эпизод не лишена смысла...
> Но сути сказанного выше это никоим образом не меняет.


1. Мы говорим о конкретном случае. О роли авиационной науки в данном конкретном случае -оценке этой наукой истребителя F-5 ещё до проведения лётных испытаний в СССР.
Причём тут Ваши весьма крайние обобщения, Ваших впечатлений об авиационной науке в стране. 
2. О какой точке зрения Булаха на описанный эпизод, Вы говорите.?????

----------


## Pit

> 1. Мы говорим о конкретном случае. О роли авиационной науки в данном конкретном случае -оценке этой наукой истребителя F-5 ещё до проведения лётных испытаний в СССР.
> Причём тут Ваши весьма крайние обобщения, Ваших впечатлений об авиационной науке в стране.


А я говорю в том числе и о собственном опыте общения с этой самой "наукой" чтобы показать, на чём основаны мои убеждения. Вас это так раздражает?
 :Confused: 




> 2. О какой точке зрения Булаха на описанный эпизод, Вы говорите.?????


Вы правы, я неверно выразился. Речь идёт о согласии с точкой зрения маршала П.С.Катухова, одобренной В.Антипиным при участии А.Булаха и И.Копеецкого (вот кстати, что хза западническая манера не указывать в подписях отчество?), перечисленными в качестве авторов статьи на стр.67 журнала. Само высказывание содержится на стр.75.
Так более понятно?

----------


## Вован22

> А я говорю в том числе и о собственном опыте общения с этой самой "наукой" чтобы показать, на чём основаны мои убеждения. Вас это так раздражает?


А почему меня это должно раздражать?. 




> ....(вот кстати, что хза западническая манера не указывать в подписях отчество?)...,


У Вас количество мелких придирок( в подавляющем большинстве по принципу: _при желании докопаться можно и до столба_) на одном квадратном метре уже зашкаливает. :Biggrin:

----------


## Igor_k

> А я говорю в том числе и о собственном опыте общения с этой самой "наукой" чтобы показать, на чём основаны мои убеждения. Вас это так раздражает?
> 
> 
> 
> Вы правы, я неверно выразился. Речь идёт о согласии с точкой зрения маршала П.С.Катухова, одобренной В.Антипиным при участии А.Булаха и И.Копеецкого (вот кстати, что хза западническая манера не указывать в подписях отчество?), перечисленными в качестве авторов статьи на стр.67 журнала. Само высказывание содержится на стр.75.
> Так более понятно?


Лично я ничего не одобрял , поскольку от моей работы А.Булах оставил только рожки да ножки .
 Если Вас интересует мое отчество - Владимирович

----------


## Вован22

> Лично я ничего не одобрял , поскольку от моей работы А.Булах оставил только рожки да ножки .


Игорь не сочтите за труд ответить на два вопроса?.
1. Каким образом, по Вашему мнению, лично Булах оставил от вашей работы рожки да ножки.?
2. Почему Вы не пошли на сотрудничество( совместное написание работы по МиГ-23), когда Вам это предлагали.?
На сколько я располагаю информацией, Вы даже не ответили на это предложение.

p.s. Кстати предложение о сотрудничестве, насколько я осведомлён, продолжает действовать.

----------


## Igor_k

К сожалению , у Вас очень неточная информация .
 Когда в 2011 или 2012 году я отправил свой материал А.Булаху ни о каком совместном производстве не было и речи - он лишь обещал подправить и добавить иллюстраций . Поскольку с компьютерной грамотностью у меня были серьезные проблемы (да и сейчас есть) я не возражал , тем более , против иллюстраций .
Потом несколько лет была мертвая тишина и затем он сообщил мне , что хочет ввести еще одного соавтора и внести обширные добавления . Какие именно , он не указал ,а мне тогда было достаточно , что дело сдвинулось с мертвой точки . Но затем , когда я прочел тизер , где я оказался даже не соавтором , а так , при некотором участии , я , мягко говоря , сильно удивился . Более того ,даже мое имя было указано неверно . Когда же я попросил прислать авторский экземпляр , то Булах ответил , что сделать этого не может и предложил покупать ПДФку на общих основаниях . В дальнейшем я скачал из интернета первый номер , могу сказать , что изменения огромные , в частности , появилось очень много  теоретических рассуждений . Может быть , результат стал намного лучше , здесь я не могу объективно судить , но это уже не моя работа .
 Надеюсь , я достаточно подробно ответил , почему я не пошел на сотрудничество -потому что мне его никто не предлагал .

----------


## Pit

Igor_k, спасибо за сообщение. ИМХО не представить соавтору авторский экземпляр, даже если оный это просто pdf, это немного хамство. Впрочем, как я уже отмечал выше, Булах это очень специфичный персонаж.
В любом случае буду с интересом читать статью про МиГ-23, хоть "не авторские вставки" и уводят порой от главной линии повествования  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Red307

Фигасе какие у вас там разборки..

----------


## Вован22

> Фигасе какие у вас там разборки..


Да бросьте,  :Smile:  на ровном месте всё.

----------


## Вован22

> К сожалению , у Вас очень неточная информация .
>  Когда в 2011 или 2012 году я отправил свой материал А.Булаху ни о каком совместном производстве не было и речи - он лишь обещал подправить и добавить иллюстраций . Поскольку с компьютерной грамотностью у меня были серьезные проблемы (да и сейчас есть) я не возражал , тем более , против иллюстраций .
> Потом несколько лет была мертвая тишина и затем он сообщил мне , что хочет ввести еще одного соавтора и внести обширные добавления . Какие именно , он не указал ,а мне тогда было достаточно , что дело сдвинулось с мертвой точки . Но затем , когда я прочел тизер , где я оказался даже не соавтором , а так , при некотором участии , я , мягко говоря , сильно удивился . Более того ,даже мое имя было указано неверно . Когда же я попросил прислать авторский экземпляр , то Булах ответил , что сделать этого не может и предложил покупать ПДФку на общих основаниях . В дальнейшем я скачал из интернета первый номер , могу сказать , что изменения огромные , в частности , появилось очень много  теоретических рассуждений . Может быть , результат стал намного лучше , здесь я не могу объективно судить , но это уже не моя работа .
>  Надеюсь , я достаточно подробно ответил , почему я не пошел на сотрудничество -потому что мне его никто не предлагал .


Я выскажу своё видение возникшей ситуации.
1. Если мы посмотрим на периодичность выхода журнала за последние пять лет то увидим, что журнал под №35 вышел в октябре 2012 года,а под номером №36 в августе 2016 года. Таким образом,*четыре года прошло между двумя последовательными выпусками.*. Журнал по ряду причин просто не выпускался не в бумажном варианте не в электронном. Поэтому Ваши претензии к Булаху, что они тянул несколько лет с выпуском Вашей статьи, по крайней мере не совсем корректны по сути.
Кроме того: 
Вы за эти четыре года, как я понял не предприняли попыток. что то изменить в своей работе , исправить ошибки, дополнить каким либо материалом. Отдав правку, насыщения фотографиями, насыщение дополнительной информацией на откуп редакции. Так кто несёт ответственность *в первую очередь* за *качество Вашей работы* редакция( Булах) или всё же *Вы* сами.? 
В конце концов Вы сложили все яйца в одну корзину, и четыре года,когда журнал не выпускался, извините меня за резкость сидели на попе ровно,  не предпринимая попыток обратиться в другие отечественные издания такие как: АВИАЦИЯ и КОСМОНАВТИКА, КРЫЛЬЯ РОДИНЫ и др. или электронные авиационные издания. Согласитесь, что это как то странно.
*Во вторых:*
Я точно знаю, в конце  2015 года, Булах только благодаря воле случая, увидел черновой материал наработок по истории развития МиГ-23 другого автора.  Назовём его вариантом №2. Причём, скажем так жизненный путь автора в разные периоды,  непосредственно пересекался с линией развития этого истребителя в модификациях МиГ-23М, МЛ, МЛД, МиГ-23 УБ, МиГ-23ВН, ВМ и линией МиГ-27 в эксплуатации и производстве и испытаниях на заводских ЛИС.  В тоже время у редактора появилась возможность вновь возобновить выпуск журнала, но это были всё ещё желания, ни как не воплощённые в конкретные действия. Поэтому он предложил автору варианта №2 подготовить журнальную версию для планируемого к выпуску очередного №36. Такая работа была сделана, но сделана сразу с заделом на перспективу на два номера журнала №36 и 37 и частично для третьего номера. Естественно, после ознакомления, редакция(читай Булах) сделала выбор в пользу варианта №2. 
Но это право редакции, выбирать лучшее из двух работ.  Что она и сделала. Тут также Ваши претензии не корректны. 
Кроме того:
Автор варианта №2 о Вас и Вашей работе узнал, когда начал верстаться 36-й номер и был категорически против включения Вас в соавторы ни в каком качестве. Однако редактор сумел всё же найти аргументы убеждения для включения Вас в соавторы на правах участия.  Вас Булах своим редакторским решением пристегнул к чужой работе,  отдавая дань тому, что Вы писали в своё время на эту тему. Это если хотите, без обид, это утешительный приз, за Ваши старания.
 Кстати, на форуме паралая "Стелс машины" всё доходчиво было объяснено. *И даже было сделано предложение о сотрудничестве*. *Но Вы почему то предпочли, этого не заметить. Или всё же проигнорировали?*. 
Поэтому Ваши утверждения, о том, что Булах оставил от Вашей работы ножки да рожки,  не верны по сути. На мой взгляд,то на что Вы сейчас пытаетесь претендовать, *эта чужая работа*, С ВАШЕЙ  НИ КАК НЕ СВЯЗАННАЯ от слова ВООБЩЕ. Да Вы и сами  признаёте, что это совершенно другая работа. Это достаточно понять рассмотрев Ваши вариант, который Вы же сами и выложили в открытый доступ на форуме паралая с тем, что уже напечатано в четырёх номерах журнала "История Авиации". 
Избавьтесь от неуместных  обид и претензий. 
У меня Всё.

----------


## Red307

Этот миг-23 немало крови попортил своим современникам при жизни, так теперь и после своей кончины его библиографы не могут спать спокойно.

----------


## Вован22

> Этот миг-23 немало крови попортил своим современникам при жизни, так теперь и после своей кончины его библиографы не могут спать спокойно.


Не меньше если не больше попортили крови: МиГ-19, МиГ-21, Су-7Б, Су-9. Но эта история нашей авиации. И об этих машинах( в том числе и о МиГ-23) будут писать ещё много. Уж поверьте.

----------


## Pit

Игорь Владимирович, ну, собсно, *Вован22*, ИМХО, неплохо обрисовал "мнение редакции" по данному вопросу. Для сравнения приведу историю своих взаимоотношений с редакцией другого журнала в схожей ситуации.
В 2012 году, буквально от нечего делать я отправил в адрес Экспринта (или тогда они уже были "Цейхгаузом?") свою версию истории создания и эксплуатации самолётов семейства Ту-2Х4. История благополучно пролежала "на полке" шесть лет, и вот недавно, в рамках подготовки к публикации материалов об этом самолёте, ко мне обратился представитель редакции М-Хобби. Он задал два простых вопроса: 1. Готов ли по-прежнему к публикации материалов? 2. Не изменилось ли что с той поры в моей версии истории?
Естественно, я был готов, а история с тех пор расширилась и углубилась. И свежая версия незамедлительно была представлена. Вместе с сообщением о готовности представить имеющиеся у меня фотографии. Но спустя короткое (около месяца) время мне вежливо сообщили, что раз графический материал представлен КБ (а чертежи там просто великолепные! - прим. моё) то и текст придётся брать от КБэшников.
В итоге я нисколько не расстроился, моё имя не было самовольно приписано к чужому материалу, я не получил сообщения на форуме о том, что опубликованное в журнале под моей фамилией - это чужая работа, а я остался доволен общением с редакцией и по итогам общения с удовольствием предложил имеющиеся у меня материалы по другому туполю. Примут к публикации - буду рад безмерно. Не примут - не обижусь. Но судя по описанному выше, как минимум не будут перелицовывать под статью другого автора без моего ведома.
Так что в чём *Вован22* безусловно прав, так это в том, что не стоит зацикливаться на Булахе, как на единственном средстве донести имеющиеся у Вас материалы до общественности. Ибо персонаж сей весьма неоднозначен, о чём я уже упоминал выше :Redface:

----------


## Igor_k

> Так что в чём *Вован22* безусловно прав, так это в том, что не стоит зацикливаться на Булахе, как на единственном средстве донести имеющиеся у Вас материалы до общественности. Ибо персонаж сей весьма неоднозначен, о чём я уже упоминал выше


Pit  
Спасибо ,просто тогда я абсолютно не представлял всей этой кухни .
Кстати , моя жена была доктором мат.наук .Так она нисколько не удивилась - сказала , что в их научном серпентарии и не такое бывает

----------


## Pit

Игорь Владимирович, на самом деле на их хитрую, журнальную, хм... позицию, всегда есть винт с хитрой резьбой. Можно поступить по принципу "назло маме отморожу уши" и опубликовать свою версию в Интернете. Как показала практика, ребята с Аирвора возьмут хоть сколько-нибудь авторский материал на публикацию с удовольствием (а иногда и утащат с другого сайта, забыв спросить разрешения). Если материал про самолёты времён Второй Мировой, то и airpages с удовольствием опубликует. Правда, единственным выхлопом с такой публикации будет Ваша фамилия под материалом (да и то, если попросите и не забудете указать), но ведь в конечном итоге любая деятельность по популяризации истории отечественной авиации - это в том или ином виде благотворительность (как сказал один из участников этого форума, и чем дальше - тем больше я с ним согласен).
Конечно, хочется, чтобы работа была опубликована в печатном издании но... увы, уходит век таких изданий. Чтож теперь, не писать чтоль?
Так что будем надеяться на лучшее и предлагать свои труды разным издателям. Не корысти ради, а токмо волею пославшей мя (далее по тексту)  :Redface:  (С)

----------


## alex19

Ссылка на журнал "История авиации" там все есть и бумажные и электронные версии 
Отечественная военная техника (после 1945 г.) • Просмотр темы - Журнал История Авиации

----------

